# netbeans problem?



## teslar (5. Jan 2012)

weis nicht genau ob das problem bei netbeans java7 oder mir liegt.

fakt ist, das ich das in netbeans gemachte programm, nachdem ich clean& build gemacht habe, nicht ausführen kann (also die jar-datei im Ordner dist). wenn ich doppelklick darauf mache, passiert rein nix, es ändert sich nur kurz der mauszeiger in eine sanduhr.

bei einem anderes programm funktioniert es aber.

habe bei mir keine fehler gefunden, wie zum beispiel 2main methoden (den hab ich früher gebracht XD).
habe sogar das programm einmal neu geschrieben und nix passiert -.-,

sollte es irgentwie ein problem mit netbeans geben, is auch grad glaubich nich up-to-date, kann man mich dann vllt informieren, wenn nich wende ich mich mal an das hauptforum ^^


danke im vorraus


----------



## Fab1 (5. Jan 2012)

Kenne mich mit NB ehrlich gesagt nicht aus, aber es kam erst eine neue Version raus. 

http://www.java-forum.org/news/116906-netbeans-7-0-a.html

Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du die aktuelle hast und es nochmal versuchen.

Ansonsten gibt er irgendeine Fehlermeldung aus? "Main not found" oder so was?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jan 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wird eine Exception geworfen, die von javaw aber nicht ausgegeben wird.
Starte die Jar-Datei mal in der Konsole mit: 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar MeineJar.jar
```
Es sollten sich dann einige Zeilen in der Konsole finden, die uns weiterhelfen.

Wahrscheinlich fehlt eine eingebundene Bibliothek. Ich tippe mal auf GroupLayout.


----------



## teslar (5. Jan 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten gibt er irgendeine Fehlermeldung aus? "Main not found" oder so was?


nein es gab keine fehlermeldung, in netbeans an sich konnte ich es ausführen, allerdings nicht als jar-datei


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jan 2012)

teslar hat gesagt.:


> nein es gab keine fehlermeldung, in netbeans an sich konnte ich es ausführen, allerdings nicht als jar-datei



Du solltest den Post Deines Vorredners erneut lesen, dann weisst Du, warum Du keine Fehlermeldung bekommen hast und wie Du sie provozierst.
Wenn eine Applikation sich ausserhalb der IDE anders verhält, kann das diverse Ursachen haben, auch VM-Options. Aber wie gesagt: Konsole.


----------

